# T'ville Barra



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

Biggest fish I ever saw let alone caught.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Top fish buddy, welcome to the forum.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Top fish mate 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

nicw fish. funky yak too :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome mate


----------



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks guys.
Just got my first yak Viking 2
looking forward to a bit of exercise and hopefully some fish.
I am based in Wellington Point so if anyone has any suggestions as to hot spots I am all ears.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## goddy (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice fish.
Was that with a charter or someone you know?


----------



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

lol it was a guide Aussie Barra Charters --Andrew Mead
great day

N


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Neil
the canals at Raby Bay as well as close inshore around Cleveland Point hold small queenfish,tarpon and some good bream,a good bloke to talk to is Duncan down at Fishead in Redland bay for whats usually happening locally.
If you have the energy the top end of Peel Island is a good place to chase Snapper on soft plastics,just remember to stay out of the exclusion zone.


----------



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

Peel would be a stretch at the moment just started paddling so I will build up to that.
Raby bay mmmmm
Fish at the Lighthouse on occasion for Tailor.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

theres always around the top end of Coochiemudlo down off Viccy Point
still some big fish in around there plus the added bonus(if its warm) of spooting some brown pointers(topless sunbakers)


----------



## nemo (Jun 14, 2006)

great fish you have there!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice barra m8, ya could have asked her to towel off a bit before giving her a cuddle tho. :wink: 
A few nice options down that way, wello shallows produces some nice fish, and the other options mentioned could be worth a look, you'll be up to that peel trip in no time. I know I used to thing a 4Km round trip a lot of paddling and now 12Ks is no problem. When I get the scupper I expect places like peel will be well within my sites, particularly with all the storage space below decks, I reckon a tent, sleeping back and a few days worth of food would easily go in the hull, I might need to lose a few Kgs though.


----------



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

naa mate I like my big girls like that :roll: if you know what I mean.

Was thinking about Wello round the shallows apparently south of the boat ramp can produce some quality.

Thanks for the replys guys.

Cheers
neil


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Yummmm 8) Love to wrestle that one into the esky on the yak!!!! :shock:


----------



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

Mate I think you would have trouble. I would love to have a go tho :lol:

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

That is a nice catch imagineer well done and welcome.

 fishing Russ


----------

